# Reo Puffing



## Rob Fisher

Since Erica arrived on the scene and I have been using her pretty much non stop and getting used to her and her foibles I find I'm reaching for the vape device less. I guess the hit I get from the REO is so good that I don't need to constantly pick up a vape device and give it horns.

Any other Reonauts find this?


----------



## Andre

I did. Also the drag/toot is much shorter on the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Shurrup you rich squonkers. ... I'll get there one day 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

I used to have to double or triple clutch using clearo's, now a single long draw suffices. I really can't see myself going back to a clearo. Now it's time for a copper vein grand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Now it's time for a copper vein grand



It's a beauty! That was my first choice! Don't forget to order a brass Reomiser at the same time!


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Shurrup you rich squonkers. ... I'll get there one day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Says he who is going to buy the most expensive electronic mod around locally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> I used to have to double or triple clutch using clearo's, now a single long draw suffices. I really can't see myself going back to a clearo. Now it's time for a copper vein grand


Yes, yes that is a beauty (not as beautiful as a raw tumbled though). And remember the brass button cover as well.


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Says he who is going to buy the most expensive electronic mod around locally!



I see the electronic part of it the worth while part. The only expensive part of the reo is the handmade part



Ps. Still want oneo 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

I might be a little chirpy. Happens while drinking







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> I see the electronic part of it the worth while part. The only expensive part of the reo is the handmade part
> Ps. Still want oneo


Speak to our electronics expert @johan. He prefers mech, and has just ordered his first Reo! We WILL come back to this post when you get your Reo.
Not chirpy at all, all received in good spirit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Says he who is going to buy the most expensive electronic mod around locally!



Oh what a good comeback! Yeah Baby!


----------



## crack2483

Education time! If both devices are pushing let's say 15w with the exact same bat and drip/atty, and juice, what could. Possibly be different? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Sorry if derailing. Will Accept fine. Then profusely deny it tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

The power delivery is just different, more pure. Many going to mechs on this forum have said the same thing. That is if your coil resistance is such that you push out the same Watts as an electronic device. Obviously the mech do more power than the electronic devices. Eg., I typically do my coils at around 0.7 ohms. That is around 25 W on a fresh battery. This translates to better flavour, vapour and throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Education time! If both devices are pushing let's say 15w with the exact same bat and drip/atty, and juice, what could. Possibly be different?



Good question... I don't know the answer and look forward to an expert replying! I know there is an answer like unregulated power or something but let's wait till someone who really knows to answer.


----------



## vaalboy

Downside is as your battery is depleted so is the vape quality. Key factor is to have enough charged batteries on hand. Upside to a mech is you can continue vaping even if battery is flat as it won't automatically switch off. For emergency situations only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Downside is as your battery is depleted so is the vape quality. Key factor is to have enough charged batteries on hand. Upside to a mech is you can continue vaping even if battery is flat as it won't automatically switch off. For emergency situations only.


Yeah, I typically switch at around 3.7 /3.8V, but one can safely go down to around 3.2 V


----------



## crack2483

So sigeili 20w it is? As I understand the vape is regulated right down to the last drop? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> So sigeili 20w it is? As I understand the vape is regulated right down to the last drop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yip, until that battery is weeping! Looking forward to your review.
Kid you not, very tempted to try it myself, but have put my foot down for a change!


----------



## ShaneW

The way I understand it, could be wrong though...

An elec mod uses a battery that is (fully charged) 4.2V but to get to say 15W on a 2ohm coil, you need about 5.5V.

So how does the battery deliver more voltage than it has... PWM. Pulse width modulation is a way of doing this. And what it essentially does is very quickly(could be a few hundred times a second) turns the coil on and off. I can actually hear this on my SVD... sounds like its vibrating slightly at higher power.

Hence why they say a mech mod is cleaner... it is a pure contact not making and breaking a few times a second.


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> The way I understand it, could be wrong though...
> 
> An elec mod uses a battery that is (fully charged) 4.2V but to get to say 15W on a 2ohm coil, you need about 5.5V.
> 
> So how does the battery deliver more voltage than it has... PWM. Pulse width modulation is a way of doing this. And what it essentially does is very quickly(could be a few hundred times a second) turns the coil and off. I can actually hear this on my SVD... sounds like its vibrating slightly at higher power.
> 
> Hence why they say a mech mod is cleaner... it is a pure contact not making and breaking a few times a second.


Thanks, that sounds very logical to me. Yeah, have read about that rattlesnake effect.


----------



## Silver

I have not noticed much difference in the vape experience between a regulated mod and a mech mod at the 12-15 Watt range. Perhaps the mech is a bit more "direct" but I can't say one jumps out at me as being much better than the other at this power level. 

The "pulsing" or vibration on my SVD doesn't bother me. 

When I run the Kayfun with its 1 ohm coil on the SVD at say 13 Watts, its great. When I switch it to the Nemesis with the battery at about 3.9 or 3.8 V (around 14 to 15 Watts) - it is also great. The two feel similar to me, vape wise. I can't really tell much difference. At least, the flavour or throat hit is not noticeably different. 

I suppose the real point of the mech is when you go lower ohms, then with the right battery you can really generate huge power. With most of the regulated mods maxing out at 15 Watts at the moment, I suppose the main benefit of the mech is to be able to vape at say 25 watts on a 0.7 ohm coil with a fresh batt. (as @Matthee has pointed out). 

Whether that kind of power is necessary for me as an all day vaping device is my conundrum at this point. And to have the REO just for an "occasional high power session" is not really necessary for me. I have my drippers for that. 

If you have a mech and you build say a 1.4 ohm coil for example, then I don't really see the point. You'll be at about 11 Watts. At this level I think the electronic mod is a better option if you don't mind the pulsing effect. 

Things will get exciting indeed when something at the price point of the SVD comes out with say 30 Watts of regulated power. But that is probably still some time away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I have not noticed much difference in the vape experience between a regulated mod and a mech mod at the 12-15 Watt range. Perhaps the mech is a bit more "direct" but I can't say one jumps out at me as being much better than the other at this power level.



Great post (as always) Hi Ho! After reading your post I grabbed my Zmax/Nautilus and pumped it up to 15w and gave it a go and boom! OK it was a but high for the VM Menthol Ice I think so I moved it down to 12w.

I think you are right... when I started on this journey I tended to keep the power down because some of the juices (and probably the original Twisp juices) got a burnt taste at higher settings... so I have mistakenly been keeping the power in the mid range on all my devices with all my juice selections. Then along comes the REO and badaboom full power of the 18650 and great excitement follows... so yes you are right and this has now opened up another whole experience for me again! Upping the power on the Nauty and giving it horns.

But if I had to make a call the taste wins in the REO vs the Nauty at 12watts... but it's so very close and there is no way any of my Nautilus's will be going into the "to go" box.

This is one exciting journey and I learn something every single day!

I kinda like (change that to LOVE) all your postings because they always tend to be analytical and real whereas a lot of us tend to get carried away by emotion and perceptions and do tend to over dramatise for effect!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

For me there is a discernible difference in taste between an electronic mod and a mech mod at the same power. Lots of evidence on this forum from peeps' reaction on moving their Kayfuns/drippers from SVD to mech, at the same resistance.

Another point to consider is this: Price - electronic mods are usually more expensive than mech mods. Thus, if you put a Kafun clone on a SVD you pay around R1250.00. A Kayfun clone on a Nemesis clone is around R950.00. And the mech combination is more compact, does not have electronics to go wrong, thus, more durable AND you get the option of more power. And the latter translates into better flavour, vapour and, if required, throat hit. 

So, the mech way is not only cheaper, it offers more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> So, the mech way is not only cheaper, it offers more.



And the REO wins on all accounts except price!


----------



## devdev

Over dramatic cat wins my vote for President of the country!

Top image find, as always Rob! 

(And sorry I am not contributing anything meaningful to this thread at the moment)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Over dramatic cat wins my vote for President of the country!
> 
> Top image find, as always Rob!



Sometimes it's difficult to put things into words and that's where a picture can...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> And the REO wins on all accounts except price!


Haha, do not even start me on that one. Reo you have to compare with something like the Hana Modz, which is $250 before shipping and excluding an atomizer and does not have a built in juice supply. Reo is cheap in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the replies and the compliment Rob

I need to do more testing and comparisons on this regulated mod versus mech mod at the same power...


----------

